# Game Streaming Clubhouse



## ShiBDiB (Aug 13, 2013)

For all of us who enjoy streaming on websites like twitch. Anyone who would like to be included in the list leave a post with a URL and what you stream. 

Feel free to discuss your favorite programs or share overlays etc..




*Active Streamers*

Shibdib // 
http://www.twitch.tv/shibdib
 // Streams LoL, War Thunder, BF3

Useful Streaming Programs



> *FFSplit* - www.ffsplit.com - Free, open source.
> *XSplit* - www.xsplit.com - Free to try, best paid program IMO
> *OBS* - http://obsproject.com/ - I've never tried it


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 13, 2013)

If you feel lonely, there is this thread as well....http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=173216


----------



## ShiBDiB (Aug 13, 2013)

sneekypeet said:


> If you feel lonely, there is this thread as well....http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=173216



so lonely.. didnt know that existed feel free to delete this


----------

